# February escape



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

So I'm able to take off during the first 2 weeks of february, and I was pondering what locations I'd like to hit up. Looking for some outside input if available.

I've been to whistler, fernie and jackson hole in the past years, and I'm looking to try a different resort this time for variety's sake. Are there any spots you know of that are currently getting dumped on in particular or that you've visited that you would recommend?

I'd probably end up going somewhere in north america (colorado, california, B.C., etc).

thank you.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Try Big Sky, Montana


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Montuckians are complaining about the crappy snow and such themselves. I am not sure where in the West it's decent. As I said in another thread, I thin Cali (Tahoe, Mammoth) is the best bet right now.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

they are talking 4-6 feet in Tahoe starting Sunday. I'm taking that week off :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that storm is supposed to break down the HP system around here and finally give us some love. Of course having grown up in California, I know the weather man can be waaaaay of the mark. I remember several times where Tahoe was supposed to get 4-6 ft and they didn't get 4-6 inches. So it's definitely a I'll believe it when I see it scenario for me...


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I was looking at the Tahoe area. Are the resorts around the lake all accessible with a bus service or something? Say if I stay at Northstar, is it easy to get around to other hills?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think there is much of a bus service around there. Have to let the locals chime in on that one. If you have to pick a spot and stay there, I'd recommend Squaw.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Mammoth and Kirkwood have the highest base right now of the CA resorts. Mammoth is at 5-8 ft, got 15-5 inches overnight and expecting snow all week. From what I've seen in weather for CA resorts, Mammoth has had the most reliable snow this season thus far, but Tahoe will of course have more versatility with alot of different mountains within driving distance of each other. You could easily split your time between Tahoe and Mammoth and get the best of both worlds. Mammoth is about a 3 hour drive from Tahoe (but if it is snowing when you come that drive on the 395 can be brutal and dangerous. If you do decide to hit up Mammoth, let me know, i'm up every weekend and I'd be glad to show you around.

Check out the ski index: Tahoe City, California Ski Resorts - weather.com


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Kingscare said:


> I was looking at the Tahoe area. Are the resorts around the lake all accessible with a bus service or something? Say if I stay at Northstar, is it easy to get around to other hills?


TART runs to Northstar, the base of Squaw and Alpine, and by default, Heavenly and Homewood if you're down for a loooong ride. So you could get to 4 resorts riding the bus. 

Hitching is an option, I usually pick up a lifty or two on my way to Northstar in the morning. 

Getting from RNO to Truckee/Northshore might be a bit of a trick, something like an hours drive/bus/cab.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zakk has a great point there. You can hitch to just about anywhere in the Tahoe region. I have no idea why I didn't mention it. That is how I got around Tahoe one summer.


----------

